# Excel Auto-Füllen mit eigener Liste



## jobear1607 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich benötige Eure Hilfe bezüglich der Autofüll Funktion bei Excel:

Ich habe folgende Zahlen/Buchstabenketten:

DA55CA
DA55CB
DA55CC
DA55CD
DA55CE
DA55CF

Diese sind immer 6-stellig und die ersten 5-Stellen sind variabel, die 6-stelle ist immer A-F.
Ich möchte nun, dass ich bei Eingabe eines DA55CA die Werte für die folgenden Zeilen automatisch füllt. (so als wenn ich eine 1 Eingebe und die restlichen nachfolgenden Zellen mit 2,3,4,5,6..... gefüllt werden).

Ausschlaggebend ist halt immer der letzte Buchstabe, die ersten 5- Stellen sind variabel. Die Funktion "benutzerdefinierte liste" hilft mir leider nicht weiter, wegen den Variablen.
Hat jemand einen Tip für mich? Danke 

Excel Version: 2003 SP3


----------



## Jochen_Schneider (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

da gibt es bestimmt einige denkbare Möglichkeiten. Da Du nur Varianten von A bis F hast, bietet sich eine WENN-Verschachtelung an, also etwa

Wenn das letzte Zeichen in der Zelle über mir ein "A" ist, dann gib die ersten fünf Zeichen plus "B" aus; wenn "B" dann "C", wenn "C" dann "D", wenn "D" dann "E", wenn "E" dann "F", sonst " " (Leertext).

Die dazu notwendigen Funktionen (Wenn-Dann, Links, Rechts) findest Du in der Excel-Hilfe.

Eine allgemeine Lösung, die auch weitere Buchstaben erlaubt, ist möglicherweise komplizierter.


----------

